# had a great time



## troutbuster (Sep 4, 2008)

I have been fishing with Capt. Baz Yelverton from Gulf Breeze a couple of weeks ago.

I really had a wonderful time, Icaught fish on the flyrod I can only dream of, and I can recommend him to fish with to anyone.

here are some pictures

TL's Floris van den berg (the Netherlands)


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Basil is good there is no doubt about it! You had to be a tired puppy catching that jack. Beautiful pics and a great report.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Beautiful pics!! :clap congrats on a great trip!!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

BAZ is awesome. always willing to help and give advice. can always puts u on the fish. can't wait til i can go out with him again.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That is awesome. Great job :clap


----------

